# VOTE for April Photo of the Month!!!



## Nikon Fan (May 21, 2005)

Please cast your vote for the April Photo of the Month.  All the pictures nominated can be found under April POTM Nominations thread in the themes section.  Poll will end on the 25th.  Good luck and thanks to those that submitted nominations.


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 23, 2005)

Don't forget to cast your vote...poll ends the 25th.


----------



## Meysha (May 25, 2005)

Only 11 people voted so far!!!! Come on people vote!!  



(please?)


----------



## thebeginning (May 25, 2005)

i voted! 

when does nomination for may start?


----------



## LaFoto (May 25, 2005)

I voted too, and a while ago even!


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 25, 2005)

Well it looks like we have a tie!!! Congrats to Mentos and Airic for their great contributions!  You guys can duke it out in the back to break the tie if you want...I've got my camera ready


----------



## LaFoto (May 26, 2005)

*YAY!* Two really good photos winning! That is a nice outcome.
(Though more people could join in on the game, I think).


----------

